# How to Catch Bull Redfish Surf Fishing



## MathGeek (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## Joetrain (Dec 25, 2015)

Great video and how to tips. Even gave away your location.
~JOE~


----------



## GLW (Apr 22, 2017)

Enjoyed the video. Had not much success my previous two times fishing on the beach.


----------



## MathGeek (Mar 31, 2012)

Lots of other great locations in Louisiana - Rutherford Beach, Maes Beach, Lil Florida, the restored beach between Holly Beach and the Calcasieu Jetties.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I think that was the first 9 minute youtube fishing video I have ever watched... Nice!!


----------

